
Ask HN: How do you earn your money online? - tiuPapa
I will be graduating out of High School this year and I want to take a year or two off, earn and save as much as I can, and go to a better college than I can afford now. I am currently searching for ways to maximize my income. I have been learning to program but the online freelance market seems like it is saturated and it is impossible to score a job on sites like upwork or freelancer  without any previous work or customer reviews( which I can understand since if I were to hire a stranger on the internet, I too would want to make sure that they can do what they say they can do). But anyway, since I am looking for options, what are some of the ways by which you generate a revenue online?
======
ankyth27
Online money making is not easy and you'll have to consistently search for new
ideas and skills. Here is my list: 1)Writing blogs/content: search for blogs
in your interest area and offer them ideas and content, having a good Quora
profile or personal blog will reflect quality. 2)Search for "who is hiring" in
HN and other related forums and directly mail them if that work can be done
remotely at discounted cost. 3) Dropshiiping: Learn digital marketing. Explore
Shopify, AliExpress, oberlo and printful. Dropping is not easy but a has a lot
of potential if you can get repeat customers and a general intelligence
towards digital marketing. 4) Explore indiehackers.com and see how people like
us are cracking this stuff.

Incase you need help in getting resources for these do let me know.

~~~
xcubic
Hey. Can you share resosurces on how to get started with 3?

